# Samba (PDC): Probleme bei neuen Benutzern und Freigaben



## the rusher (1. September 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen

Anbei meine smb.conf. Nun zum ersten Problem: Es gibt zwei Freigaben ("freigaben" und "Musik"). Wenn ich mich am Client (WinXP Prof) anmelde, ist es mir nicht möglich, auf die Freigabe "Musik" zu schreiben, lesen geht jedoch. Gehe ich jedoch in die Freigabe "freigabe" (ja ich weiss, nicht gerade sinnvoller Name), hab ich Schreibrechte, obwohl beide Freigaben die gleichen Rechte (777) haben. Spielt hier Samba einfach verrückt oder kann mir das jemand erklären?

Nun zur zweiten Frage: bisher habe ich meine Benutzer so konfiguriert: 

1. Neuen Benutzer im OS (Ubuntu 6.06) erstellen
2. Neuen Benutzer in die Samba-Benutzerdatenbank eintragen
3. Als Admin neuen Benutzer auf dem Client (WinXP Prof) erstellen (Systemsteuerung->Benutzerkonten)  mit der Domäne TOBYNET (der Client hat den Namen PC1).

Was dabei jedoch komisch ist: Sobald ich mich auf dem Client anmelde und wieder abmelde, ist sein ganzes Benutzerprofil auch auf dem Client unter C:dokumente und Einstellungen\User. Ist das normal? Wenn ein User ein etwas grösseres, speicherintensives Profil hat "raubt" dieses mir wertvollen Speicherplatz auf der Client-Platte. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Anliegen und könnt mir helfen

Gruss rusher




```
[global]
        workgroup = TOBYNET
        netbios name = SAMBA
        server string = PDC
        passdb backend = tdbsam
        logon path = \\%L\profile\%U
        logon drive = U:
        domain logons = Yes
        os level = 255
        preferred master = Yes
        domain master = Yes
        wins support = Yes

[netlogon]
        comment = Netzwerk Login Service
        path = /home/samba/netlogon
        browseable = No

[profile]
        comment = persoenliches Verzeichnis
        path = /home/samba/profile/%U
        read only = No
        create mask = 0700
        directory mask = 0700
        browseable = No

[freigaben]
        comment = Freigaben - Verzeichnis
        path = /home/samba/freigaben
        read only = No
        create mask = 0777
        directory mask = 0777

[Musik]
        comment = Musik - Verzeichnis
        path = /media/hda5/Musik
        read only = No
        create mask = 0777
        directory mask = 0777
```

Nachtrag: Habe mich gerade daran erinnert, dass die "Musik"-Freigabe auf einer NTFS-Partition liegt, die Ubuntu von sich aus gemountet hat. Könnte es sein, dass Ubuntu selber auf dieser Partition nur Lese-Rechte hat?


----------



## samba-ldap (3. September 2006)

Hallo,

es ist so unter linux ist die Unterstützung von NTFS im write Mode noch sehr Problematisch, es gibt zwar Tools, die das können, sind aber meist kostenpflichtig.  

Ich würde Dir also empfehlen, Deine "Musik" - Freigabe auch auf dem Samba PDC zu lagern oder auf einer nicht NTFS Partition.

Für das Löschen der Roming Profiles gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die löscht das Profil wieder nach dem Abmelden. 

Aber es werden immer beim Anmelden die Profil Daten auf den Client übertragen, das kannst nicht vermeiden. 

Das ist der Regedit Eintrag, denn Du anpassen musst

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
DeleteRoamingCache = REG_DWORD 0x00000001 

0 = Kopien des servergespeicherten Benutzerprofils werden nicht gelöscht.
1 = Kopien des servergespeicherten Benutzerprofils werden bei der Benutzerabmeldung gelöscht.

Solltest Du noch weiter Fragen, zu samba haben, dann geh auf samba-ldap.de das Top Portal für samba. 

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinem PDC

samba-ldap Teamleader

Benjamin Biel

P.S. Wir haben auch ein HowTo für einen PDC mit LDAP Backend.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2006)

Linux kann NTFS, von Haus aus, nur lesen. Es gibt aber Moeglichkeiten auch Schreibzugriff auf NTFS zu erhalten.
Der Schreibzugriff im Kernel ist sehr sehr begrenzt (man kann Dateien aendern solang die Dateigroesse gleich bleibt) und ist standardmaessig auch nicht aktiviert.
Als freie Moeglichkeiten bieten sich FUSE-NTFS und Captive-NTFS, letzteres arbeitet mit ein paar Dateien von Windows, ist also im Grunde keine 100% freie Loesung. Dafuer hat man dort aber auch 100% Zugriff auf NTFS. FUSE-NTFS funktioniert gut, aber nicht perfekt. Ich hatte zum Teil Probleme, dass ich keine sehr kleinen Dateien auf NTFS kopieren oder davon loeschen koennte (z.B. .CUE-Dateien von CD-Images), ansonsten funktioniert es aber wirklich gut. Der Treiber ist auch so konzipiert, dass er nichts kaputt machen sollte. Aktionen die zum Scheitern verurteilt sind werden dann erst garnicht versucht sodass das Dateisystem nicht beschaedigt wird.
Wie Du FUSE-NTFS einrichtest kannst Du in meinem Tutorial Schreibzugriff auf NTFS mit Linux nachlesen.


----------



## the rusher (3. September 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Irgendwie hatte ich mir doch gedacht, dass es bei NTFS und Schreiben unter Linux Probleme geben könnte . Da in einiger Zeit sowieso ein kleiner Serverumbau erfolgen wird, werde ich die Musiksammlung gleich in eine ordentliche (ext3?) Partition packen. 

Die Vorgehensweise mit den Benutzern ist demnach richtig?

Danke für die Hilfe

the rusher


----------



## samba-ldap (3. September 2006)

Hallo the rusher,

soweit ich das aus Deinen Angaben erkennen kann, ja. Sollte es Probleme geben, dann melde Dich bitte bei mir oder im samba-ldap.de Forum zusätzlich nochmal, dann kann ich schneller auf Deine Fragen reagieren.

EXT3 ist für diesen Zweck nach meiner Erfahrung einen sehr gut Wahl.

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinem PDC

samba-ldap Teamleader

Benjamin Biel


----------



## the rusher (3. September 2006)

So, ich hab mich mal in diesem Forum registriert, ist ja noch jung, sieht aber interessant aus.

Das Hauptproblem war eigentlich meine Musiksammlung auf der NTFS Partition, doch dies wäre gelöst. Das andere "Problem" bestand darin, dass ich nicht wusste ob ich die Benutzer richtig eingerichtet habe, bzw. ob der Weg zum Ziel stimmt und ich nicht irgendeinen groben Fehler gemacht habe.


----------

